# Tuscany question



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Boredom has set in with looking at Colnago and Merckx and I got outbid on a DeRosa so I'm looking at a Tuscany. It appears that they went to 1.125 steerer for model year 2000 but with a normal headset. Is this correct?

What year did they introduce the integrated headset?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

2000 1 1/8" headtube
2001 1 1/8" headtube, with 1cm taller headtube
2002-2005 integrated/internal headtube
2006 see 2001

you can download past catalogues at litespeed.com, or contact them directly. I'm about 98% sure on the info I gave you though, as I have a 2000 Tuscany and have followed the frame since then. 

for what it's worth, coloradocyclist.com has some of the last 2006 tuscany framesets at pretty good prices. 

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...FNBR=277&CRPCGNBR=277&CI=1,223,277&TextMode=0


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Great summary Thanks*

Thanks. I had a 1999 Vortex, used it for 5 seasons and then there was a crack by the head. top and down tube juncture. LS fixed it, free of charge, and upgraded it to a 1.125" head tube. I ended up selling it as I had too many bikes and really liked a Merckx Ex I had bought on EBay.

Looking at a used Tuscany which should be a highly serviceable, everday ride.

The catalog downloads at their current site stop after 2000 and begin again at 2004



Mersault said:


> 2000 1 1/8" headtube
> 2001 1 1/8" headtube, with 1cm taller headtube
> 2002-2005 integrated/internal headtube
> 2006 see 2001
> ...


----------

